# Rokinon 8mm Fisheye Lens Review!



## jason324 (Nov 8, 2012)

I recently finished my *Rokinon 8mm Fisheye Lens Review* using the Sony Nex-F3 E-Mount Camera for a body. The new Rokinon fish-eye lens is fully manual, small form factor, and pack with quality optics. Full manual allows for extra build quality as well!! 






The New Rokinon Fisheye lens is available for several camera mounts, so don't necessary think just Sony when you read this  

It was a blast to use, and if your curious to see what a fisheye lens can do, be sure to check out this Sony lens review for tons of sample photos, 100% Crops and High Res Close-ups of the goods! 

Rokinon 8mm f/2.8 UMC Fisheye Review - Sony E-Mount Lens Review | SonyAlphaLab.com | Sony DSLR Reveiws, Alpha, Nex, SLT, Cyber-Shot, Sony Lens Reviews

Thanks,
Jay


----------

